# Price for single transfers



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

I know Fm expression have the setup 20.00/ .15per piece for transfers....Do other websites have deals like this or cheaper then this??? What website sell single transfers?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No one cheaper as far as I know.....Not aware of anyone selling single plastisol transfers but a few will sell 6.....If you want a single, Heat Transfer Warehouse - Thermoflex PLUS, Vinyl Transfers, Heat Press Equipment, Heat Transfer Warehouse USA will custom cut heat press vinyl.....https://www.heattransferwarehouse.com/CUSTOM_CUTTING.html


----------

